# Call from Home Office



## Noor1994 (Jul 2, 2017)

Hello everyone 

I was at work today when I recieved a call from the work phone through the Home Office. She wanted to speak with my manager however she was out of office at that time so she spoke to me. I was asked numerous amount of questions from applicant details to employment. She then also called back to speak with my manager and also asked a lot of questions with her too. I asked if my supporting doc were received but she could not advise as an entry clearance assistant 

My family and friends think this is a sign of progress but i am really curious as i have not come across anyone who has recieved a call from the home office?! Not sure, maybe it was a coincidence that i spoke to the home office while they called my employer?

However, my employer has spoken to them and confirmed everything as i did but would be really great to know if anyone else has had a similar experience?

Let me know below, much appreciated 

Thank youuu!


----------



## clever-octopus (May 17, 2015)

It happens occasionally, many people have written here to testify that their employer received a call from the HO (mostly to complain that the call was missed, or that the HO representative was uninterpretable - It's very good that your employer was available to verify your employment)


----------



## Noor1994 (Jul 2, 2017)

clever-octopus said:


> It happens occasionally, many people have written here to testify that their employer received a call from the HO (mostly to complain that the call was missed, or that the HO representative was uninterpretable - It's very good that your employer was available to verify your employment)


Thanks for your reply Clever Octopus! In that case, Im very glad it worked out this way with me. Does this by any chance show how much longer they will take in order to make a disicion on the application? So nervous right now. Thank you!


----------



## clever-octopus (May 17, 2015)

It's impossible to say but you can be confident that they are actively working on it


----------



## Noor1994 (Jul 2, 2017)

Noor1994 said:


> Thanks for your reply Clever Octopus! In that case, Im very glad it worked out this way with me. Does this by any chance show how much longer they will take in order to make a disicion on the application? So nervous right now. Thank you!


Oh my God! I just recieved my supporting documents back????? What does this mean?


----------



## clever-octopus (May 17, 2015)

Did your passport come back with a vignette sticker inside?


----------



## j4v3d (Feb 12, 2017)

Noor1994 said:


> Oh my God! I just recieved my supporting documents back????? What does this mean?


Just the documents? Or passport with it?

Looks like they will reach a decision soon. Regarding the call, i've seen quite a few people get them. Nothing to worry about.


----------



## Noor1994 (Jul 2, 2017)

clever-octopus said:


> Did your passport come back with a vignette sticker inside?


No just a letter to say thank you for sending the supporting documents and that coppies have been made in order to assess the application. They also mentioned i could be receiving these as the applicant receiving a decision on the application. This is a normal part of process and no further action is required. They said they will contact me if further info is required. And thats all they said in the letter. 

My husband has confirmed he hasnt been called yet to go collect his passport in Islamabad. I still need to go home and confirm which documents are missing and if everything is in the same order or not (sorry i have asked everyone at home to let me know as soon as anything comes through the post for me as i work full time lol)

FYI - I sent my supporting documents on Saturday 14th October 2017, they got there on the 17th and signed by Cottingham


----------



## j4v3d (Feb 12, 2017)

Noor1994 said:


> No just a letter to say thank you for sending the supporting documents and that coppies have been made in order to assess the application. They also mentioned i could be receiving these as the applicant receiving a decision on the application. This is a normal part of process and no further action is required. They said they will contact me if further info is required. And thats all they said in the letter.
> 
> My husband has confirmed he hasnt been called yet to go collect his passport in Islamabad. I still need to go home and confirm which documents are missing and if everything is in the same order or not (sorry i have asked everyone at home to let me know as soon as anything comes through the post for me as i work full time lol)
> 
> FYI - I sent my supporting documents on Saturday 14th October 2017, they got there on the 17th and signed by Cottingham


What is you're timeline then?


----------



## Noor1994 (Jul 2, 2017)

j4v3d said:


> What is you're timeline then?


Just added this to my signature


----------



## j4v3d (Feb 12, 2017)

Noor1994 said:


> Just added this to my signature


Awesome, don't forget to add it to the timeline thread too. 

I submitted my application 1 month before you. Islamabad, Pakistan. Non Priority.


----------



## Ghostre (Jun 4, 2017)

Noor1994 said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi can you please tell me what qustions home office asked last time refused missed phone call from then your qustions will helps thanks


----------

